# Dance dance dance dance....



## brytewolf (Apr 7, 2022)

Hello, I'm bryte!

I'm currently living in Texas, and have loved bugs for a very long time! My first pets were grasshoppers I scooped up at the side of the road xD. Mantids have always been my favorite though, and I took the plunge after a great deal of research and just ordered a few ghost mantids (who I call leaf friends) off mantid kingdom today. I am very excited!! 8D

Looking forward to meeting everyone here and sharing in the fun and knowledge!


----------



## The Wolven (Apr 7, 2022)

Leaf frens like to wiggle. But can they out-wiggle the stick frens? We shall see.

Yes I'm referring to stickbugs.


----------



## brytewolf (Apr 7, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Leaf frens like to wiggle. But can they out-wiggle the stick frens? We shall see.
> 
> Yes I'm referring to stickbugs.



Stick frens are another favorite of mine!! I'd love to see a dance off between the two xD

Tho....I don't think stick frens do the little butt wiggle, so leaf frens might have a leggy up! hehehe


----------



## The Wolven (Apr 7, 2022)

brytewolf said:


> Stick frens are another favorite of mine!! I'd love to see a dance off between the two xD
> 
> Tho....I don't think stick frens do the little butt wiggle, so leaf frens might have a leggy up! hehehe


Stick frens have the leg part lol.


----------



## brytewolf (Apr 7, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Stick frens have the leg part lol.



The leg part is *chef's kiss* hehe


----------



## AutumnIvy (Apr 8, 2022)

Hey there, welcome! I remember having a pet jumping spider back in highschool haha, they're fun lil dudes


----------



## brytewolf (Apr 8, 2022)

AutumnIvy said:


> Hey there, welcome! I remember having a pet jumping spider back in highschool haha, they're fun lil dudes


Thank you for the welcome!! Jumping spiders are so freaking cute XD I would have loved to have one in high school lol.


----------

